# Week Shonen Jump vs Weekly Shonen Magazine vs Weekly Shonen Sunday



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Oct 24, 2009)

Out of these three popular Shonen magazines which one do you think is the best and which one do you think is the worst and give your reason?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

Just going to go off of their current status.

In terms of circulation it is:

1. Shounen Jump
2. Shounen Magazine
3. Shounen Sunday

If you go by numbers, Jump is best and magazine just barely behind it. Sunday not being able to keep up with either of those two.

As for what I think is worse, probably current Jump though I enjoy a lot of the magazine atm. Mainly because it seems really stuck in a certain formula without bringing much innovation in the field of Shounen currently. Well, I guess Bakuman and Death Note weren't typical ones but they are scarce in this magazine. 

Magazine and Sunday have more diversity in their line ups so it is more fun to read something knowing it will try to break away from some of the more annoying tropes and cliches that Jump adheres too. Not sure what I consider better between Magazine and Sunday atm.


----------



## Moon (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's a list of the major series in each magazine for those who may not know.


*Weekly Shonen Jump*
Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden 
Anedoki 
Bakuman
Beelzebub 
Bleach 
Gin Tama 
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami 
Hunter ? Hunter 
Inumarudashi 
Kagijin 
Super Dog Rilienthal 
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kōen-mae Hashutsujo 
Kuroko's Basketball 
Medaka Box
Naruto 
Nurarihyon no Mago
One Piece 
Psyren 
Pyu to Fuku! Jaguar 
Reborn! 
Sket Dance 
Toriko 
Wasshoi! Waji Mania 

*Weekly Shonen Sunday*
Arata Kangatari ~Engaku Kougatari~ (Arata: The Legend)
Artist Acro
Cross Game
Defense Devil
Dennō Yūki Club
Gekkō Jōrei (Moonlight Act)
Hajimete no Aku (My First Mr. Akuno)
Hayate no Gotoku! (Hayate the Combat Butler)
Itsuwari Bito - Utsuho
Jio to ?gon to Kinjirareta Mah?
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai (The World God Only Knows)
Kekkaishi
King Golf
Kongō Banchō
Kyōkai no RINNE (Rin-Ne)
Magi (The Labyrinth of Magic Magi)
MAJOR
Meitantei Conan (Detective Conan/Case Closed)
MIXIM☆11
Obō Samba
Onidere
Saijō no Meii (The Best Skilled Surgeon)
Saikyō! Toritsu Aoizaka Kōkō Yakyūbu (Strongest! Aoizaka Metropolitan High School Baseball Club)
Shijō Saikyō no Deshi Kenichi (Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple)
Tomorrows
Zettai Karen Children (Absolutely Lovely Children)

*Weekly Shonen Magazine*
Ahiru no Sora 
Air Gear
Area no Kishi 
Baby Steps 
Cage of Eden 
Code: Breaker 
Ace of Diamond 
Double J
Fairy Tail
Gamaran 
GE - Good Ending 
GodHand Teru
Great Teacher Onizuka: Shonan 14 Days 
Fujisawa Tohru 
Hajime no Ippo 
Kimi no Iru Machi 
Kinda'ichi Shōnen no Jikenbo 
Mahō Sensei Negima 
Mou, Shimasen Kara 
Namiuchigiwa no Muromi-san 
Sayonara Zetsubō Sensei 
Seitokai Yakuin Domo 
Shibatora
Shinyaku "Kyojin no Hoshi" Hanagata 
Smash! 
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 
Zerosen 
Tiji-kun!
Lists gotten from Wiki. 

And for my vote I have to go with Jump, I prefer individual series in the other two, but Jump just has more consistency.


----------



## Gain (Oct 25, 2009)

jump is the best
better than the rest
i like sunday the less


----------



## seaofjealousy (Oct 25, 2009)

The "best" one already went bankrupt because they weren't "popular" and sold less.

All that remains is the mainstream one that cover mostly everything, along we a few ones that survive with  a very low income compare to the main ones for the time being.

But I like more Shounen Sunday. because it has diversity.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 25, 2009)

I kinda like just shonen sunday and shonen jump. I like wsj because it has(had) some of my manga in it. And like seaofjealousy said shonen sunday has diversity because it can feel like shonen but looks shoujo which is very cool.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

Jump is the only one with titles I enjoy.


----------



## Fran (Oct 25, 2009)

I love:

Jump for Toriko, Gintama, HxH
Sunday for Kekkaishi 
WSM: GTO

It'd have to be jump


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

Going by what I mostly read, I'd have to vote for Jump in this instance.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 25, 2009)

Weekly Shonen Magazine ftw!


----------



## krome (Oct 25, 2009)

Jump  For Gin Tama.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shonen Jump
Shonen Magazine

for me


----------



## Lovux The Great (Oct 26, 2009)

Shonen Magazine for me. My reasoning is simple - it has GTO.


----------



## 8 (Mar 25, 2011)

voted jump for one piece and beelzebub. 




my excuses for the bump. just wanted to see more opinions and votes.


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2011)

Jump for my least favorite. I prefer Magazine over it as it has a lot more variety at least. I'd probably go with Sunday because of Adachi.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2011)

Sunday because of Shogakukan


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 25, 2011)

Jetstorm said:


> Just going to go off of their current status.
> 
> In terms of circulation it is:
> 
> ...





seaofjealousy said:


> The "best" one already went bankrupt because they weren't "popular" and sold less.
> 
> All that remains is the mainstream one that cover mostly everything, along we a few ones that survive with  a very low income compare to the main ones for the time being.
> 
> *But I like more Shounen Sunday. because it has diversity*.





Gene said:


> Jump for my least favorite. *I prefer Magazine over it as it has a lot more variety at least.* I'd probably go with Sunday because of Adachi.



You guys are joking right? Sunday's lineup is so unbelievably stagnant that there's hardly anything diverse about it anymore, doesn't help that they've pretty much stop looking for new talent anymore and just sticking with the same mangaka they've had for years still doing the exact same formula over and over again with each new series (Adachi, Rumiko, etc). Most of Magazine's offering are unbelievably repugnant garbage that just offer a slightly edgier version of Jump. 

While the current Jump lineup is lackluster, it continues to remain fresh by weeding out the weaker titles and bring in fresh new talent to the publication along with titles that offer more than just fanservice like Magazine, or relying on fossils after their heyday like Sunday. 


........And yes I'm quite aware of the irony


----------



## Aldric (Mar 25, 2011)

Shonen Champion

It offers a variety of thoughts provoking series with tasteful artwork and profound themes such as Baki the Grappler, Eiken, No Bra, Apocalypse Zero and Iron Wok Jan


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 25, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Shonen Champion
> 
> It offers a variety of thoughts provoking series with tasteful artwork and profound themes such as Baki the Grappler, Eiken, No Bra, Apocalypse Zero and Iron Wok Jan


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2011)

Jump is always going to be the most popular, as all of the mainstream manga/anime are in that circulation 

But i personally prefer Sunday myself


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2011)

They all suck imo. Japanese need to get creative again. Take some crack or something.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 25, 2011)

Magazine for the sport ones (Ace no Diamond,Area no Kishi, Ahiru no Sora and Hajime no ippo) and for GTO and Yankee Kun to Megane Chan


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm...I read three each in Jump and Magazine, and one in Sunday.


----------



## Madchester (Mar 25, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Shonen Champion
> 
> It offers a variety of thoughts provoking series with tasteful artwork and profound themes such as Baki the Grappler, Eiken, No Bra, Apocalypse Zero and Iron Wok Jan



damn and here i was thinking if anyone would appreciate a boy french kissing his own mother it would be you continental frogs


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 26, 2011)

Jump easily. Classic Jump contained some of the best shounen manga ever made.


----------

